# Is it good to use KMSAuto Net to activate Windows?



## NikHilltons

My Windows activation key expired recently and I used this app(KMSAuto Net 2015 v1.3.8 by Ratiborus) to activate my Windows 10 PC. Is it good to use KMSAuto Net to activate Windows? Will it lessen my computer's security? Is there anything I should be knowing about this application?


----------



## Cookiegal

Windows keys do not expire. It sounds to me that you didn't activate it during the notification period so now you're receiving this warning. KMS Auto Activation is only for use by corporations and not for the end user. You need to purchase a valid license and reinstall Windows.


----------



## flavallee

Assuming it's a factory-brand one and not a self-built one, what's the brand name and model name and model number of your computer?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal

Also, you may be able to just change the key without reinstalling Windows.


----------



## TonyB25

NikHilltons said:


> My Windows activation key expired recently and I used this app(KMSAuto Net 2015 v1.3.8 by Ratiborus) to activate my Windows 10 PC. Is it good to use KMSAuto Net to activate Windows? Will it lessen my computer's security? Is there anything I should be knowing about this application?


Doesn't look like anything I've activated.

Google search says it might be a crack.


----------



## NikHilltons

flavallee said:


> Assuming it's a factory-brand one and not a self-built one, what's the brand name and model name and model number of your computer?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I think maybe this screenshot will get you my computers brand name and model name and model number.


----------



## NikHilltons

Cookiegal said:


> Windows keys do not expire. It sounds to me that you didn't activate it during the notification period so now you're receiving this warning. KMS Auto Activation is only for use by corporations and not for the end user. You need to purchase a valid license and reinstall Windows.


 When I first upgraded to Windows 10 it was activated by people from the company from where I brought some of my PC's components. They activated my PC by using this app.


----------



## NikHilltons

TonyB25 said:


> Doesn't look like anything I've activated.
> 
> Google search says it might be a crack.


What did you mean by 'Doesn't look like anything I've activated'.


----------



## flavallee

The *Digilite DL-H61MX EL* appears to be a 2012-era motherboard which is manufactured in India.
http://www.amazon.in/Digisol-DL-H61-MXEL-Digilite-DL-H61MX-EL-Motherboard/dp/B0075NJZ9W
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000539

*Digilite* has a support site in India, but I couldn't access the section for your motherboard.
http://smartlink.co.in/digilite/support/?slug=search-product-by-model

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NikHilltons

flavallee said:


> The *Digilite DL-H61MXEL* appears to be a 2012-era motherboard which is manufactured in India.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Why did you ask my computer's brand name and model name and model number?


----------



## Cookiegal

NikHilltons said:


> When I first upgraded to Windows 10 it was activated by people from the company from where I brought some of my PC's components. They activated my PC by using this app.


It's an activation hack. The system is not running a genuine license. You will need to purchase a valid license and change it to that one if it's possible. Otherwise, you will have to reinstall Windows using the valid license.


----------



## flavallee

If that's the company who made and sold you your desktop computer, you might consider making use of the bottom-most webpage link that I listed in post #9.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

